# Prediction Statistics



## marcosserpa (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm here to show you my predictions system. I created to myself and use it since 2019. Now it's online available with plans. Basically I'm generating some statistics to help us bet on houses like Betfair, 365, not just the basic way. Using, of course, historical data and some statistics techniques - yes, I do not use just averages - I generate predictions percentages of what we can expect for the next match of a team.

Just take a look. You can test it for free - without any credit cards - for 15 days. 






						Betrade Statistics
					

Probability and statistics system




					www.betradestatistics.com
				




Good bets to us all! []


----------

